# Looking for DnD group- Ontario, OR to Nampa, ID



## Osmenthe (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm looking for players or a group for DnD (2e, or 3.x) in the Ontario, OR to Nampa, ID area. That would include Fruitland, Nyssa, Caldwell, and Payette. 

I moved to New Plymouth, ID a few months ago from WA and the place seems pretty dry. I'm in my mid 30's and have been playing/DMing since 1982 so I'm versatile. I'm well versed in 2e but am familiar with 3.x as well (I played in the Living Greyhawk campaign in WA). 

Boise is an hour from here so a Group in that area would need to have some extended playtime. 

You can email me:

osmenthe@hotmail.com 

Thanks!


----------

